# Should i say no?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH just came home for his break and had some news for me.

He's been in touch with a woman from Nottingham who runs a guinea pig rescue. Now since we lost our piggies last year, we both have been wanting another pair or trio.

Anyway, the woman has said that she has 2 boys that need a new home. She picked them up at a local market, they were really dehydrated, had no food and they were full of mites  and to make matters worse, their fur was falling out because of the mites  
She did complain to the RSPCA at the time but did they do anything? Noooo 

Anyway, the woman has asked if we would like to come and see them this weekend. 

Now the question is this, do i go along with it? I do really want some more piggies but is it too soon? I mean, our rabbit passed away yesterday  I know that i'm not replacing Socks because it's guinea pigs and not rabbits but what does everyone think?


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your rabbit it's horrible losing a much loved pet. I've never left much time between getting new pets after old ones have 'gone to a better place' and that's because it's a very human thing and I don't think animals would think like that at all. If you are emotionally able to take on the responsibility at the moment I think it a wonderful thing that you are doing. Those piggie boys sound like they would love some TLC. And looking after animals is wonderfully therapeutic. Hope this helps


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Its sounds to me that these little boys could do with some one loving them like you. But it depends on how you feel in your self. Why dont you explain to the lady how your feeling but that you are genuinally interested and would like to see them and then decide with no pressure. Think about it for a day or so.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The woman is gonna send my OH some pics today, no pressure there :lol:

I've been giving it some serious thought for the last hour or 2. I have decided to sleep on it and we'll see. I'll call the woman tomorrow morning and give her my answer.

At the moment, i feel mentally fit enough to care for 2 piggies and it would be nice to have them around again but i need to sleep on it first


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Go for it! If you don't you may regret it! These boys need a good home, and they are definitely going to get it with you!

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

After sleeping on it, we've decided that we're going to go along and meet the piggies this weekend, maybe even bring them home


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope it all goes well. =]

They'll be needing lots of love and cuddles, and I'm sure you'll be able to provide.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, it's official. We're the proud owners of 2 piggie boys :001_smile:

We've called them Rodney and Oscar 

Oscar is mainly white with a splodge of grey on his head. And we think that Rodney is a Himalayan but we're not sure. he's got the black nose, black ears, red eyes and his back feet are black but his front feet arn't 

Pictures to follow


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh yay you ^_^ Can't wait for pics  Enjoy them! I'm sure they're lovely 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

glad you went with it!!!!!!

well done you!!

Xx


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good for you!! I love guinea pigs!!
They are always so cute1 Can't wait till you put pictures on!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ooooh congrats! How exciting  

Can't wait to see them, they sound lovely, I love himalayans :]


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

wooo congrats on the new piggies =D 

i'm glad to hear you didn't get shot when you came to Nottm...god it's really a hell hole here...


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> wooo congrats on the new piggies =D
> 
> i'm glad to hear you didn't get shot when you came to Nottm...god it's really a hell hole here...


We were in the nice end of notts thank god lol


----------

